# how to open facebook?



## sid_gupta (Aug 26, 2011)

how do i open facebook in my hostel ? hostels are total wi-fi . it's bin blocked by some cyberroam security. i tried some proxy sites to open facebook but even dat didnt work!! what should i do??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 26, 2011)

try ultrasurf


----------



## sid_gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

plz explain....i'll try to catch up!!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 27, 2011)

sid_gupta said:


> plz explain....i'll try to catch up!!





> Ultrasurf - Free Proxy-Based Internet Privacy and Security Tools




[YOUTUBE]D6B-OkCGr9ss[/YOUTUBE]
*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D6B-OkCGr9s



edit video not showing ,  chk that website , it have video on how it works


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

sid_gupta said:


> how do i open facebook in my hostel ? hostels are total wi-fi . it's bin blocked by some cyberroam security. i tried some proxy sites to open facebook but even dat didnt work!! what should i do??



I remember similar thread [closed]...abt bypassing cyberroam...

regarding query....u can't bypass it coz it blocks the IP address...& even if u do using above proxy site it will be logged in cyberroam server log file & admin will
trace it & block that too...


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 27, 2011)

use https protocol, a friends office gave all employees a laptop, blocked everything but he uses https protocol to access any website


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> use https protocol, a friends office gave all employees a laptop, blocked everything but he uses https protocol to access any website



ya in my office also HTTPS protocol was used to access facebook..but later admin blocked that too...

@sid_gupta: buddy if any website is blocked in cyberoam then u can use google cache to access that website but the content will be little old....
because if google is not blocked then cyberroam thinks its google url u r visiting & doesn't block...

but cyberroam is paid tool & it has got the power to block the google cache too..


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 27, 2011)

My friend is still lucky as he browses websites in front of the admin and teases him over that~

Admin? - clueless LOL


----------



## zakisback (Sep 17, 2011)

in my college i cant access any social networking, vehicles, hacking, proxy sites, etc?


how can i bypass this blockade?


----------



## Windows (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm my hostel uses fortiguard and even sourceforge.net is blocked


----------

